# CS cutting table



## Niki (30 Aug 2006)

Good day

Fist of all, I would like to thank Andy (LyNx) that gave me the basic idea by posting his "Quick homemade MTF" 
view ... hp?t=11196 

The setup is not final (as you will see), and I will appreciate any comment for improvement.

I just don't like to cut my workbench any time I cut some board and that's the result...

Regards
niki 


```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Cutting%20table/C1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Cutting%20table/C2mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Cutting%20table/C3.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Cutting%20table/C4.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Cutting%20table/C5.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Cutting%20table/C6.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Cutting%20table/C7.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Cutting%20table/C8.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Cutting%20table/C9.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Cutting%20table/C10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Cutting%20table/C11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Cutting%20table/C12.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## LyNx (30 Aug 2006)

Nice one mate.

One thing is did notice is when you try and cut sheets thinner than the packing piece. So i have made revisions and it's height adjustable, will post pics later.


----------



## ByronBlack (30 Aug 2006)

These are great idea's!

And i'll definitly be making my own version of the MFT when I get my workshop built - Andy, did you have any chance to take a photo of your home-made repeater arm for a festool?


----------



## LyNx (30 Aug 2006)

BB, i haven't made an arm yet, but i'm looking into it.


----------

